# Advice for Family moving to Mexico City



## Aus Family

Hi Everyone

Just after some general advice for an "Aussie" family with 2 very young boys moving to Mexico City in Jan 09 for 6 months work.

I have heard Polanco is a good spot for us to look at renting a furnished place with good security. Are there any specific parts of this area to steer clear of?

Will it be safe for my wife to venture out with 2 young rowdy boys. They are all blonde so will possibly stand out.

Are there any kindergartens in this area that people feel safe using.

Can anyone recommend a gym with kids club in this area?

I am struggling sorting out the good & bad stories I read about Mexico City. Any practical advice even about grocery shopping would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Slightly anxious Husband & Dad


----------



## RVGRINGO

I don't live in Mexico City but I'll take this opportunity to welcome you to the forum and suggest that you put most of your worries aside. Mexico is a wonderful country and your six month stay will be much too short. You'll soon be asking to stay longer; maybe forever.
Now, I'll ask those who live in and around the capital to respond to your specific concerns about various neighborhoods. Just be sure to pick one close to your work location, or with easy commuting connections. Mexico is a huge city.


----------



## Rodrigo84

Welcome,

I'd also ask what area of the city you will be working in, because that point from our fine moderator brings up an important question, will your company be providing you a car?

I do know there is a Gold's Gym on the NE side of Polanco on Homero, but not sure of a kid's club in there, ..:: GOLD'S GYM POLANCO ::..

Australia's embassy (located on Ruben Dario) and many other countries have their embassies in this area.

There is also a Superama grocery store on Horacio that just reopened its doors after a fire about 2 years ago, new and improved. There area also a few shopping malls in the area and perhaps the best dining opportunities in one area. There are other grocery stores in the area, including an enormous (even by American standards) WalMart just north of Polanco off the Periferico going northbound, practically directly across from the Hipodromo de Las Americas horsetrack.

Offhand, I know of at least 2 malls in Polanco.

The kids actually should like Dave and Buster's which is in Polanco on Homero just a bit to the east of Gold's Gym. My American cousin and I took our nephews there many times, Dave & Busters 

Polanco is one of the safest areas as it comes. There is a regular police presence there because there are hotels frequented by largely business tourists. Also expect to see federal police forces in the area.

It can be expensive as far as rent. I know of other areas that are to the west of there like Interlomas, Santa Fe, but a lot of those landlords in those areas would be reluctant to rent out for just 6 months, not that it's impossible, but Polanco might offer a better bet. There's not really any place in Polanco that I'd stay to steer clear of.

I don't know of kindergartens in the area, at least good one's that cater to English speaker. My American cousin had several friends who put young kids into the American School which is a somewhat unreasonable drive southwest of Polanco, Colegio Peterson (they have a campus close by) or even further away at the Greengates School. Peterson is especially good.

Looking at the list of schools here from the American embassy,

SCHOOLS IN MEXICO

The following would be very close to Polanco and a short drive:

Colegio Peterson, Montes Himalaya No. 615 (Kindergarten), Tel. 5540-07-99; 5520-22-13 (5-10 minute drive, nice neighborhood) COLEGIO PETERSON

Escuela Lomas Altas, Montanas Calizas No.305, Tel. 5520-53-75 & 5202-79-86 (a few minutes further, but close to the school above). Escuela Lomas Altas (Sunny Hills School also on the list is at same address)

Sierra Nevada School, Sierra Madre No.155, Tel. 5202-84-91, 5202-02-22, 5202-86-11 Sierra Nevada

You can actually use google earth and type in the name of the street followed by Mexico, DF and it will show you the location of the streets. If you use Homero, Mexico, DF that will show you the area of Polanco.

If you have more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Aus Family

Thanks for the information. My 2 boys are only 3 & 4 yrs old, so primary school at this stage is not an issue. 

I will be working in a building along Calle Lago Muritz which I have been told is near Polanco. I will use taxi's to commute to/from work. 

Can anyone recommend a nice apartment complex in Polanco. Of course I am starting to do my research, but any first hand experience would be great. We are looking for a 3 bedroom furnished apartment, good security, heated pool for the kids, maybe secure grounds for the kids to ride their scooters and kick the footy. Would $3k US/mnth get something like this ??

Are there any mums on this forum who have moved to Mexico City with some advice for a mum with 2 children?

Thanks


----------



## Rodrigo84

Aus Family said:


> Thanks for the information. My 2 boys are only 3 & 4 yrs old, so primary school at this stage is not an issue.
> 
> I will be working in a building along Calle Lago Muritz which I have been told is near Polanco. I will use taxi's to commute to/from work.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a nice apartment complex in Polanco. Of course I am starting to do my research, but any first hand experience would be great. We are looking for a 3 bedroom furnished apartment, good security, heated pool for the kids, maybe secure grounds for the kids to ride their scooters and kick the footy. Would $3k US/mnth get something like this ??
> 
> Are there any mums on this forum who have moved to Mexico City with some advice for a mum with 2 children?
> 
> Thanks


I see where you will be at, that is about 1.5 km ne of Polanco. Very doable by taxi.

The key word in Spanish for a furnished apartment is a departamento (apartment) amueblado (furnished). Sometimes they use the word equipado (equipped).

I hope this site helps. I already inputed the search information,

Renta Propiedades Ciudad México DF - InmoMexico

I see many apartments in there that fit the bill.

I can't say specifically about apartments there and the amount of space they offer.

Below is the area that outlines Polanco. That white splotch in the upper right (there is a bit of writing to the right of it) is where your work location is. That is about 1.5 km from the heart of Polanco. To the far left you can see the Hippodromo de las Americas (horse racing track) and in the center bottom you can see the Auditorio Nacional (National Auditorium). Just to the east of the auditorium is a very beautiful park, Chapultepec Park where they have a zoo, Zoológico de Chapultepec and a nice lake, 26 January 2008 The Towers of Polanco from Chapultepec on Flickr - Photo Sharing! (Polanco is in the background)

Google Earth will be highly helpful as you can type something in like Calle Homero, Mexico, DF and it will show up so you can see possible locations of apartments.

Oh, one good thing, the immigration department is located on Ejercito Nacional in Polanco. There is also a good hospital, Español, located on that street.

This photo from flickr, Polanco on Flickr - Photo Sharing! is pretty typical of what street with apartment buildings look like in Polanco. Also see, 14 January 2008 A Small Street in Polanco on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The rest of the area is dotted by some tall hotels and hacienda style houses such as this one, Polanco district? Avenida Horacio on Flickr - Photo Sharing! many of which belong to embassies. Also see, View of Polanco on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

You will have the best choice of restaurants to be sure, especially just south of Avenida Masaryk. There is also a Hard Rock Cafe in Polanco.


----------



## Lizardiggy

Hi - just wanted to say hello - I"ll be moving to Mexico city in Jan 2009 also, myself and my 3 year old son. we'll probably settle in Condesa, a very family friendly area, but if you ever want to connect for playdates or to share info on finding childcare (my biggest concern right now!) please feel free to get in touch, Liz



Aus Family said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just after some general advice for an "Aussie" family with 2 very young boys moving to Mexico City in Jan 09 for 6 months work.
> 
> I have heard Polanco is a good spot for us to look at renting a furnished place with good security. Are there any specific parts of this area to steer clear of?
> 
> Will it be safe for my wife to venture out with 2 young rowdy boys. They are all blonde so will possibly stand out.
> 
> Are there any kindergartens in this area that people feel safe using.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a gym with kids club in this area?
> 
> I am struggling sorting out the good & bad stories I read about Mexico City. Any practical advice even about grocery shopping would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Slightly anxious Husband & Dad


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, Lizardiggy. I hope the contacts you make on the forum contribute to an easier move and new friends when you are relocated.


----------



## cococricketsmama

*Kids and Mexico City*

Hi there, we also have two fair-skinned light haired daughters (ages 8 and 5)and will be living in Mexico City soon. My husband has already been working down there for a few months and we have an apartment in Lomas de Chapultepec. He works 10 minutes away in Polanco. We've talked to numerous people there and from traveling around I see many "blonds" or fair-skinned kids. I think as with any big city, safety is important all the time. 
I hope you've settled in and are enjoying MC. I homeschool my kids with a secular curriculum and are joining Club Mundet which has a bunch of activities for families and kids. It is in or near Polanco. It's a very nice club/sports place. 
If you'd ever like to meet up at a park, we'd love to make new friends. 
Take care, Danielle


----------



## synthia

All of you wiith children, I was wondering if you want to put them into English language schools or Spanish language schools. It's a great opportunity to give your children a second language.


----------



## cococricketsmama

synthia said:


> All of you wiith children, I was wondering if you want to put them into English language schools or Spanish language schools. It's a great opportunity to give your children a second language.


Hi there, 
We all are taking Spanish language lessons and will continue with a tutor once we arrive in MC. I'll continue to homeschool my kids and they do classes and lessons "afterschool" like swimming, art, tennis, etc. I think being immersed in the language they'll learn it over classes, and we are renting an apartment in a building with lots of other families (there's a pool, playground, basketball, court, etc.) We're very social and I know they'll pick it up quickly.


----------



## Rodrigo84

The kids usually pick up the language faster than their parents. I have seen a lot of expat families over the years and it's always been the case. My American cousin lived in a variety of Latin American locales when he was younger and the best way his parents found was to let him talk with the local kids just as you mentioned and eventually they picked it up, however, they did have him learn the language formally to learn the basic grammar (this is very key and doesn't take long).


----------

